# G0180 equivalent for commercial insurances



## GosiaM (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking  for the advice regarding:
What code should I use for signing/filling out the Home Health Certification and Plan of care when billing commercial insurance (BCBS, UHC, Aetna)? For Medicare we use G0180 (our providers are hospitalist so they sign the initial certifications only). Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 2, 2016)

There is no equivalent code for that service; it's specifically a Medicare program/code and covered service.  Some commercial payers will reimburse, and some won't.  We bill the G0179 or G0180 to all payers, to be consistent for all patients and compliant.  If it's not covered, our contracts with our payers will make it provider responsibility.  If you bill a 94999 (unlisted E&M code), you're going to get a denial anyway.


----------



## GosiaM (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you Pam


----------



## m_albrecht (Sep 29, 2021)

Pam Brooks said:


> There is no equivalent code for that service; it's specifically a Medicare program/code and covered service.  Some commercial payers will reimburse, and some won't.  We bill the G0179 or G0180 to all payers, to be consistent for all patients and compliant.  If it's not covered, our contracts with our payers will make it provider responsibility.  If you bill a 94999 (unlisted E&M code), you're going to get a denial anyway.


I know this is an old post, but do you know if this is still the case?  Is there a code that commercial payers will reimburse for home health certifications/recertifications?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 30, 2021)

Still no CPT code for home health certification/recertification.  You would still bill with HCPCS codes.


----------

